# Vari lime rush?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I just bought two plants called vari lime rush from Petbarn and after putting them in my tanks I jumped on Google and discovered they might not be fully aquatic... Is this right? Does anyone have experience with this plant?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

Its a nice plant I have not had them in my tank but from what I have read they can be put just under the water or fully submerged. I'm just starting out with plants so I'm sure someone else will post that knows more than I do but it was on the easy care list that I looked at.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

https://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/threads/vari-lime-rush.14155/

Apparently posionous for turtles.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

That link suggests it can be submerged though? I guess I can just try it and do some extra water tests over the next few weeks?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

